
Who Wants a Quad-Core 4.2GHz, 64GB, 5TB SSD RAID 10 … Laptop? - LinuxBender
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/02/05/eurcom_sky_x9w/
======
corysama
"Prices start at US$2,930" Not bad, considering...

Starting GPU is a Quadro, but it doesn't keep up with a 960...
[http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gpu.php?gpu=Quadro+M3000M](http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gpu.php?gpu=Quadro+M3000M)

